# 1st vet visit



## Yami (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey guys... So tomorrow is my baby's first vet visit, and mine too! Lol
I've never been to a vet, I'm excited about making sure everything is ok with him but does anyone have any advice? Questions to ask? Or anything else.
Thanks!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

How long have you had him? We took Molly the day after we got her to make sure everything was ok with her. He checked her temperature, heart etc...gave her her worming meds which was due. Then he told us when to schedule all her puppy shots etc...We asked tons of questions about food, ear cleaning, nail clipping etc... He gave us a stool sample bottle to collect one to be analyzed just to make sure there was nothing in there etc...It's a lot but so worth it our first visit went very well and all her tests came back ok Just make sure he lets you know when she needs her shots etc...our vet is good like that they call us and say "oh she needs this and that" cause we would forget!

Keep him away from other dogs and dog poop etc...until he has all his shots cause he could get sick. Socialize him but hold him or carry him around. If possible take him to puppy socials those are amazing we took Molly and she loves everyone now and all dogs. Socializing in a safe place is so important and will make a world of difference in your dogs life when it grows up. Introduce him to as many things as possible!

good luck sorry this was so long


----------



## Yami (Feb 3, 2014)

dio.ren said:


> How long have you had him? We took Molly the day after we got her to make sure everything was ok with her. He checked her temperature, heart etc...gave her her worming meds which was due. Then he told us when to schedule all her puppy shots etc...We asked tons of questions about food, ear cleaning, nail clipping etc... He gave us a stool sample bottle to collect one to be analyzed just to make sure there was nothing in there etc...It's a lot but so worth it our first visit went very well and all her tests came back ok Just make sure he lets you know when she needs her shots etc...our vet is good like that they call us and say "oh she needs this and that" cause we would forget!
> 
> Keep him away from other dogs and dog poop etc...until he has all his shots cause he could get sick. Socialize him but hold him or carry him around. If possible take him to puppy socials those are amazing we took Molly and she loves everyone now and all dogs. Socializing in a safe place is so important and will make a world of difference in your dogs life when it grows up. Introduce him to as many things as possible!
> 
> good luck sorry this was so long


Thnx! ... Tomorrow he makes a week with us and he is 9 weeks old. I honestly haven't been taking him out because I first wanted to make sure everything was ok at the vet. He's had an overwhelming week since everything is new and he got car sick 
So I'm also worried about the trip to the vet it's not far so maybe I'll walk.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Yami said:


> Thnx! ... Tomorrow he makes a week with us and he is 9 weeks old. I honestly haven't been taking him out because I first wanted to make sure everything was ok at the vet. He's had an overwhelming week since everything is new and he got car sick
> So I'm also worried about the trip to the vet it's not far so maybe I'll walk.


If lots of dogs walk in the area carry him if possible. Until he has all his puppy shots he is vulnerable to diseases. Keep him safe! A car ride will do him good he has to get used to it! I know some dogs get sick in cars Molly never did but she whines in the car still does and she is 1 I ignore her she has no reason to whine she is comfortable so I don't get it. Make sure to keep him away from places where a lot of dogs pee and poo until he has all his shots!

Hope his visit goes well Think of him like a new baby keep him safe!


----------

